

Clientless, solitary development equals shamelessness - ashleytowers
http://richardjsimkins.com/2013/03/22/58

======
jodrellblank
_Is it because I'm pushing myself to do something I don't really want to do?_

Yes, yes you are. Here's the evidence: faced with a choice of staying in bed
or project work, you choose staying in bed. "Your projects are less
interesting to you, less motivating, less exciting, than lying in bed doing
nothing".

(That doesn't mean "shame yourself until you work on them", it means "pick
something else").

